# Some little guys



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello guys

This time I'll show you my invertebrates...









_Neritina natalensis_









_Neritina natalensis_









_Neritina virginea_









_Neritina virginea_









_Neritina virginea_









_Pomacea bridgesii_









Twins 

Next time I'll bring shrimps pics...

See ya!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Man!!! I love the Neritina virginea!!


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

very cool! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Great photos!  Nice collection.


----------



## saram521 (May 3, 2008)

You have such pretty snails! Where did you get your nerites?


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhh guys I'm really reaaally sorry, I've been so busy because of my Pos Graduation that I couldn't update this thread... But now I have some news for you!!!

I won more 21 Nerites (_Neritina clenchi, Neritina natalensis, Neritina virginea_) and I'm going to show for you...

*Tex Gal* 
You'll love those too

*rjfurbank* and *Six*
Thanks I'm glad that you liked!

*saram521*
Those _Neritina virginea_ from the pics were caught on nature, the _N. natalensis_ I bought from one guy that reproduce it...









_Neritina clenchi_









_Neritina virginea_


















































































_Neritina natalensis_


----------



## user367 (Dec 15, 2004)

Dear Cinthia!
I love this animals very much too!
Ihave not neritina in my town ?I have and breed only 6 colors of Pomacea,and usual in tanks Melanoides tuberculata and granifera,Planorbis cornuta and Phisa
I look and look at your neritinas again and again...Very beautiful!!! 
Please-write about them more information!


----------



## Cuội (Apr 12, 2009)

Very very lovely they are!!!
I'm crazy in it, but I can't get it in my town


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

wow, those are beautiful. Where did you got it?


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

your snail are so nice, youare makeing me want to get some too.


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!

That snail is common here in Brazil...

They inhabits estuaries and can also be found in some rivers, is found in the tropical and subtropical areas in the Atlantic West. Are found in the sand and mud in protected areas and they are herbivorous, feeding on diatoms and usually eats at night.

The egg capsules are deposited on any available substrate, such as wood, mollusk shels, rocks, fallen leaves and the glass of aquarium. Capsules are whitish when deposited, and become yellowish as development occurs. They have a circular shape and measure about 1mm in diameter. The capsule surface in contact with the substrate is flat, while the opposite one is convex.

They need about 12 days to complet the development and a tiny snail already formed born.

They reach a size about 15 to 20 mm and live better in alkaline waters, you can also find it in many colors


----------



## FrothHelmet (May 18, 2006)

Sorry to bring up this old thread, but I was intrigued that you said that Neritina Virginea was actually reproducing successfully in your aquarium. Is this true? If so I need to find a way to get some. Cheers!


----------



## Jim Lockhart (Jan 27, 2004)

Beautiful pictures, artistic, nice job !


----------



## DrEd (May 5, 2009)

Those Nerites are really sexy. Now you are making me really jealous.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

They are gorgeous! How wonderful to be able to collect them.


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

Those are awesome! I want to get some myself!


----------



## roycarballo (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola amiga brazileña!
I was looking for Neritina snails when I found your pics. 
They are simply amazing!
And I found other photos like this:








Do you have something like that in your collection?

By the way, this is my tank of snails:









And those are my Neritina snails:


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow great looking nerites!


----------



## dpr0cision (Jul 15, 2010)

how come my nerites always chew the backs of eachother and lose that great coloring


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

dpr0cision said:


> how come my nerites always chew the backs of eachother and lose that great coloring


Do you have soft water? The shells need some calicium/minerals to be strong and grow properly. Otherwise you tend to see the weak shells. (By the way, I'm only somewhat certain about what I just said...I could be a bit wrong...but I don't think so... )


----------



## dpr0cision (Jul 15, 2010)

dave, 

dave here and yes i do have my water at a ph of about 6 and on the soft side

this would def explain why it looks as tho they have a calcium defficiency, u hit the nail on the head 

any recommendations? i do have killifish and they seem to like the softer water and lower ph


----------

